# No share ride insurance for food delivery



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Not worth the risk.

https://www.gofundme.com/f/help-pay...ource=twitter&utm_campaign=p_lico+share-sheet


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh boo hoo, he couldn't be bothered to fully read and understand his insurance policies and now he wants John Q. Public to give him free money?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Doing foods delivery with SUV. No word for his stupidity.

Actually, his car seems that it could be still operable. He can still do food delivery though.
How will grubhub insurance get involved into this?


----------

